# The Sound of Perseverance



## neon_black88 (Mar 20, 2008)

Whenever I talk to my friends about how fucking amazing the drumming is on this album they don't seem to "get it". Im not a drummer but I think I have a very good understanding of how they are played and writen (I write alot of drum parts). And even though I know much more about drums now than I did years back when I some of my ideas of good drumming were... not so good, the drumming on this album still amazes me on so many levels.

First of all they SOUND amazing, I love the snare sound. Second, technically its amazing. I remember I read somewhere someone said a good drum track is something that sounds like "its about to fall apart" and thats this drumming in a nut shell. I love the rolls and fills that sound... off. He can be playing the simplest beat and still make it sound a bit wacky, I love it. In my opinion the drums on this are what escalate it from a very good album to holy shit thats freaking sweet amazing.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 20, 2008)

Punch your friends in the back of the head, then listen to the album again.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 20, 2008)

My favorite Death album.

Jeff


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Punch your friends in the back of the head while listening to the album.



Fixed.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 20, 2008)

My favorite Death album is Symbolic. Oh god, Symbolic...


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 20, 2008)

i like the pushing and pulling of the drumming on the album... but sometimes the absolute cram-all-you-can approach in the cymbal work is a bit distracting.

what i do love, however, is that the drums and cymbals sound real and dirty. not prestine in tone, mechanical in editing, etc.

this is my favorite Death album. it's funny that you brought it up, since i decided last night that i'm going to learn it start to finish on guitar... minus the leads, most likely..


----------



## neon_black88 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> i like the pushing and pulling of the drumming on the album... but sometimes the absolute cram-all-you-can approach in the cymbal work is a bit distracting.
> 
> what i do love, however, is that the drums and cymbals sound real and dirty. not prestine in tone, mechanical in editing, etc.
> 
> this is my favorite Death album. it's funny that you brought it up, since i decided last night that i'm going to learn it start to finish on guitar... minus the leads, most likely..



HAHAHA, its funny you said that. Because I just told Michael I was learning this album start to finish, I've got the first three songs down pat.

No shit I said to him on MSN tonight just before I started this thread... "im going to learn Perseverance from start to finish".


----------



## halsinden (Mar 20, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> HAHAHA, its funny you said that. Because I just told Michael I was learning this album start to finish, I've got the first three songs down pat.
> 
> No shit I said to him on MSN tonight just before I started this thread... "im going to learn Perseverance from start to finish".



any tabs anywhere?

what tuning did they use?

i didn't know death until this album. it remains my favourite, mostly due to the drumming.

H


----------



## JBroll (Mar 20, 2008)

D Standard.

Tabs here and there, a lot of Guitar Pro tabs are accurate but I don't think all are up.

Jeff


----------



## neon_black88 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just look on ultimateguitar.com, most of the guitar pro's are good a few are done by them same guy I think.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 20, 2008)

I figured some out by ear.


----------



## thadood (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, this album is probably one of my favorite albums when it comes to the sound of the drums.


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 21, 2008)

+1. Easily one of the best written drum cd's of all time. Fantastic drumming. Mixing that with how emotional of a player Chuck was, just a phenomenal CD.


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 22, 2008)

Whats funny is that Christy the drummer is like a comedian or something now....???


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 19, 2008)

Richard Christy is an awesome drummer, he's on the Howard Stern Show now. HE was great in Iced Earth too. Symbolic is still my favorite because of Gene Hoglan. He is a MONSTER


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 16, 2008)

I concur with the TS. The drumming on Perseverance is really good. Most importantly, it sounds sweet  

My Favorite Death Album is Human  Individual Thought Patterns is really good too, Gene Hoglan FTW


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 28, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I concur with the TS. The drumming on Perseverance is really good. Most importantly, it sounds sweet
> 
> My Favorite Death Album is Human  Individual Thought Patterns is really good too, Gene Hoglan FTW



I prefer hoglan as well, although i liked TSOP more.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 28, 2008)

ITP is my Fav album and Hoglan is the Man!
But i agree how amazing the drumming on TSOP is!


----------



## neon_black88 (Aug 29, 2008)

As much as I love Hoglan for everything he's done, I think Christy's drumming added a whole new dimension to Death, and he was more creative. I'd love to see someone do a drum cover of one of those songs. Theres such a great "feel" to the drumming which I think would be hard to capture.

But they are both amazing. Does anyone know whats happening with the instructional vid Hoglan was meant to be doing?


----------



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2008)

I love the rawness of the production of the drums on that CD. You can't imagine Christy would have much room to manouveur to recover from a screwup. If only ITP had been produced with the same ethic.. would love to hear Hoglan at his rawest (having recently switched to drums, I am influenced hugely by Hoglan).


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 29, 2008)

The drumming on this album is great, I'm a fan of nice hihat and bell work (Van Williams or Gene Hoglan anyone?) and there's plenty of it on this album.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 30, 2008)

Agreed. Richard Christy is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 30, 2008)

the album that got me into Death, thats for sure, and the druming is stupendous.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 1, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> nice hihat and bell work (Van Williams or Gene Hoglan anyone?) and there's plenty of it on this album.



thats exactly what first comes to my mind when i think of records with outstanding drumming. sound of perseverance definitely has one of the nicest. i always refer to this record when i want to motivate our drummer to bring in some variety: "do a little more on the cymbals...you know, soudn of perseverance like!" - and he immedaitely knows what i'm talking about.


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 1, 2008)

The excessive cymbal playing is what makes or breaks a song drum wise in my book. In a rock album it's absolutely terrible. When the cymbals sound pristine it's absolutely terrible. But when it's a little dirty that cymbal droning (thats what I call it) can be fucking awesome.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 1, 2008)

spirit.........crusherrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 20, 2008)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> i like the pushing and pulling of the drumming on the album... but sometimes the absolute cram-all-you-can approach in the cymbal work is a bit distracting.
> 
> what i do love, however, is that the drums and cymbals sound real and dirty. not prestine in tone, mechanical in editing, etc.
> 
> this is my favorite Death album. it's funny that you brought it up, since i decided last night that i'm going to learn it start to finish on guitar... minus the leads, most likely..



Learn 'Voice Of The Soul' man that song is awesome to pull chicks with.


----------

